# Fish cleaning station.



## Boomhower (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm looking for any ideas or plans for a fish cleaning station you guys might have. I have a few ideas Ive been drawing out with pen n paper, but looks like something Homer Simpson would put together. I'm wanting something with a kitchen double sink and I would like to use stanless sheet metal for the top. Maybe glue the sheet metal somehow to plywood...I dunno. I also had an idea for a slide at one end so you could drop the cleaned fillets right into the ice chest. It will be kept outside in the elements 24-7 so everything would have to be treated wood. Ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I see stainless tables on Craigslist from time to time. 
From my BBQ experience the stainless top might get a little warm in the sun.
I would build the table and cover with ceramic tile. Similar to a kitchen counter with the sink installed.


----------



## WoodWorkinRI (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about trying to clean them, they are clean enough to just release right after you land them.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

What a great idea Boom,

The concept of a slide for the processed fish is an interesting idea but it may not be worth the trouble.

It seems it would be effortless to simply toss the fish onto a container once you're finished rinsing them.

IMO a stainless or metal top although easy to clean and sanitize will dull your knives.

So will a tiled top. In addition a tile top/grout joints will be hard to keep sterile.

A stainless, restaurant style table combined with a large, thick hardwood cutting board might be the ticket but it might be difficult to cut the stainless top to incorporate a sink.

The table would have to be long enough to accommodate your catch, cutting board, gut bucket, and sink(s).

You might consider building a nice frame and topping it with Corian, Silestone or other solid surface material.

It would be easy to keep sterile and you could easily cut/drill for your sink(s)/faucet yourself.

As I said, you have a really cool idea here. I hope that once you decide on your design you'll do a build thread.


----------



## Boomhower (Jul 11, 2012)

woodpro1102 said:


> I wouldn't worry about trying to clean them, they are clean enough to just release right after you land them.:icon_cheesygrin:


 I like to release them in grease:thumbsup:


----------

